# Just lost my job, i feel like a slave who has been set free



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I wasn't fired, i'm a temp and my role is being filled by permanent staff. I should be sad, but i couldn't be happier, words cannot describe how much i hate the place i work, i am beyond sick of the sight of the place. But i stayed there because i just couldn't find anything out there that really appealed.
I know that having no money is gonna suck soon, but over riding that worry is the joy at getting to leave a place i despise intensely.
Life is too short to waste our lives doing crappy jobs we hate. Whatever happens in my future for now i'm free of that prison.


----------



## Joelshep (Oct 1, 2013)

Onwards and upwards brother, like a bird set free from it's cage


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> I wasn't fired, i'm a temp and my role is being filled by permanent staff. I should be sad, but i couldn't be happier, words cannot describe how much i hate the place i work, i am beyond sick of the sight of the place. But i stayed there because i just couldn't find anything out there that really appealed.
> I know that having no money is gonna suck soon, but over riding that worry is the joy at getting to leave a place i despise intensely.
> Life is too short to waste our lives doing crappy jobs we hate. Whatever happens in my future for now i'm free of that prison.


I respect you for that. I hate my job so much I am thinking of quitting but I just dont know what to do, I have to pay rent, food etc. I could probably scrape by on any wage from any job I can get. If I quit I might not get support money though before getting a job, I'm thinking of slowly taking days off so I'm let go from absence but I really dont know. can you offer any advice in my situation?


----------



## 3MRacing (Oct 21, 2013)

Feel the same way.. I got fired and couldn't have been happier. I have severe anger anxiety.. I would literally put myself in pain (clinching my jaw as tight as possible, chewing on my tongue etc.) when my boss or "assistant manager" called me out on something. It's a miracle they are both still there with a set of teeth. Anyway your not alone.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I felt like a slave in the job I got laid off from in 2009. The job was fine - it was the bosses who treated me like a slave.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

bottleofblues said:


> I wasn't fired, i'm a temp and my role is being filled by permanent staff. I should be sad, but i couldn't be happier, words cannot describe how much i hate the place i work, i am beyond sick of the sight of the place. But i stayed there because i just couldn't find anything out there that really appealed.
> I know that having no money is gonna suck soon, but over riding that worry is the joy at getting to leave a place i despise intensely.
> Life is too short to waste our lives doing crappy jobs we hate. Whatever happens in my future for now i'm free of that prison.


Arent you worried about the bills ?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

chaos_preacher said:


> I respect you for that. I hate my job so much I am thinking of quitting but I just dont know what to do, I have to pay rent, food etc. I could probably scrape by on any wage from any job I can get. If I quit I might not get support money though before getting a job, I'm thinking of slowly taking days off so I'm let go from absence but I really dont know. can you offer any advice in my situation?


 Better to look for work when you still have a job. Many places won't even interview unemployed people.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I still remember the wonderful feeling of being free of my job, back in June. Running out of money now though! 

I'm glad you are enjoying your freedom and hopefully you will enjoy your next job a lot more!


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't like my job but I hate job interviews even more. I'm glad you got out, just don't be a bum forever!


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

Thats exactly how I felt when I got out of school


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

jellybelly said:


> I still remember the wonderful feeling of being free of my job, back in June. Running out of money now though!
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying your freedom and hopefully you will enjoy your next job a lot more!


Thanks, i'll be able to get the benefit, and i got a big holiday payout due so i'll survive. I hope i enjoy my next job more as well, whatever happens it'll be a change, for 3 1/2 years nothing has changed. I swear i'm never gonna waste such a big portion of my life at a job i hate that much again.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

scottx said:


> I don't like my job but I hate job interviews even more. I'm glad you got out, just don't be a bum forever!


Yeah no plans to be a bum, i do _want_ to work just don't want to work somewhere i hate.


----------



## Skittles21 (Aug 22, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> Yeah no plans to be a bum, i do _want_ to work just don't want to work somewhere i hate.


Ditto


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

im under evaluation at my work kinda hoping i get fired cause everyone there sucks


----------

